# Ariens S-12 Headlight



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

Does anyone know how the retainer ring that hold the headlamp against the hood/grill is supposed to fit. The problem I'm having is the ring doesn't seem to know if it goes in front or behind the grill when the hood opens and closes. I've never seen this assembled on the tractor, I found the retainer rings and got a couple headlamps, but when I put them in, the bottom of the ring binds on the grill piece below it when opening, closing the hood. I can't tell if the front of the hood is just installed 1/4" too low, or if there is a way to adjust that? I already know I've got some time to invest in getting the wiring and switches working for the headlights, but I'd rather not take the hood assembly apart just to find out I missed something obvious. Any ideas?


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

tried loosening all the bolts and yanking the hood up to see if I could get more clearance, but didn't add up to mutch. the headlight came into question itself for me, I'm using a GE4111, the original 931149 must be a slightly different shape is my guess. I found those for like 40 bucks each, but the ones I have are 10 so - maybe I'll never know. not going to spend $ on a maybe solution. I'm temped to just drill holes into the top of the hood and mount a whole new headlight assembly, but I'm not feeling that ambitious - I have one of the lights working, and maybe I'll use it at night a couple times a year, so - I guess that's good enough.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I am not sure but someone here might know the answer to your question.


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

If you're still looking for this, but I can take a picture of mine when I get home.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks. I can't figure out why the brackets that hold the lights to the hood seem to bind at the bottom when the hood is 1/2 open closed. a picture of the interior assembly in this position or a short video showing whan happens when it opens closes would be a huge help. for some reason, the bottom of the brackets on my s-12 just end up 1/4 inch too low and have bent/broken the hood a little.


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a new holland S-14, but that should be an identical tractor to the S-12.

With the hood open it should be facing down. The wire bit should have 2 screws with washers that go through it into the hood holding the fixture in, correct?

I had my wife reluctantly go to the garage and take a picture, since my hood was already up. I can get a better one when I get home.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't think I have that wire bit, mine has two plates that go around the lamp, I'll take a picture and post - I think it is a little different than this. thanks for the picture, this is a big help.

You can see at the bottom, those two plates that hold the lamp against the hood bind on the top of the grill as the hood opens. Makes me wonder if those aren't original, but they are the same color as the tractor, so I imagine they are. It's not a big deal, just trying to get the thing set up to see if I can get it to work and plow some snow this winter. I don't "have" to fix this, but it sort of bugs me that I know it isn't quite right.


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

Ok, you've got metal plastes instead of the wire ring that I have. Is it possible the plates are upside down or backwards, that would be causing them to hit?


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

I tried it just about every which way and got it good enought to work and moved on. Although, now that I know a little wire retainer ring is an option, at some point I might try to fabricate some or find some on ebay. 

I have the same blower as you also I believe 831003, no? Looks the same. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

Go here:
http://partsradar.arinet.com/script...F=Empartweb&loginID=ariensc&loginpwd=consumer

Click Parts at the top, then Contains, then under description, type Retainer Ring. It'll be the 5th one down, Head Light Retainer Ring, and you can pick any tractor, they're all the same part as far as I can tell, 03115900.

The blower spins quickly, I picked mine up a month ago, but it seems like it'll work pretty well.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

thanks for pictures and help - I likely won't really fix the headlight assembly until spring, but at least I know now I have some good options.


----------

